# Advantages of a drum switch over  a standard toggle?



## calstar (Oct 24, 2013)

I have an Atlas 12x36 lathe with the stock toggle on/off switch. Also have a drum switch taken off another machine I have. Would someone kindly explain why most folks feel the drum to be superior. Since the Atlas has a threaded spindle the drum won't be used to reverse the lathe. Motor on both machines is 110v.  thanks, Brian


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 24, 2013)

With collets you can reverse it, just not using the chuck.  


Bernie


----------



## calstar (Oct 24, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> With collets you can reverse it, just not using the chuck.
> 
> 
> Bernie



thanks, any other advantages? Brian


----------



## Splat (Oct 25, 2013)

For motors larger than 1HP go with the drum switch because it handles the surge load better. For low voltage applications like controlling a VFD a good toggle switch is fine. I'm using two NKK toggle switches to control my VFD; one is for rotation and the other for power.


----------



## docn8as (Oct 28, 2013)

when  using a tool post  grinder , one  wud  normally  run  the  spindle  in  reverse  ......

 when cutting a  thread  TO A  SHOULDER , ,it  is  MUCH  simpler  to   run the  spindle in  reverse & feed  toward the tailstock, thereby  cutting  AWAY  from  the  shoulder ,particularly internal  threading where visibility  is  challenged .........lightly  bumping  the chuck to  register  & w/ the  lite  thread  cuts  , &  slo  speeds , the  problem  of chuck unscrewing  simply evaporates....screw on  chucks  & reverse  spindle motion when  needed, were  used  for  near  150 years ...perhaps  the fudge  factor  was  they  were  used  by people  who knew  what  they  were  doing (  or  were  properly  instructed while  in their qpprenticeships )
 best  wishes
doc


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 11, 2016)

Another case is if you happen to be cutting a metric thread; slow speed reversal is required. (can't use the threading dial)
MS


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 11, 2016)

In the big picture, drum switches can be rated to handle more current for one thing, and another is the number of "poles", or actual separate switches inside. I don't think I have seen a triple pole single or double throw toggle. Not saying they don't exist, but I just haven't seen them, but in drum switches, the extra pole switching is simple as stacking more wafers in and adding contacts. 

One other thing just crossed my mind. Some double throw switches have a safety feature to prevent flipping across the off position and going straight from forward to reverse. Not all, but a really good idea. That's a feature I haven't seen on a toggle switch either. I have seen it on a few drum switches though.

All things considered, if you find a switch rated for the load you have, and it has the poles and throws you need, then the only thing I can think of MIGHT be duty rating. I would expect a drum switch to outlive several toggle switches.


----------



## AlbertNakaji (Sep 11, 2016)

Brian, could you please show an image, and provide a description, of the drum switch you are talking about?  I have the same lathe and am wondering where you would mount it.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 11, 2016)

Although uncommon, I have and use 3PST toggle switches rated for 250vac @ 15A.
I use them on small table top 3 phase meat grinders with <3/4 hp motors.

no matter what method you use, toggle or drum, the effect is the very same- power is switched on and off
as long as the switch meets or exceeds the circuit requirements, both will provide the exact same function.


----------



## hman (Sep 27, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> One other thing just crossed my mind. Some double throw switches have a safety feature to prevent flipping across the off position and going straight from forward to reverse. Not all, but a really good idea. That's a feature I haven't seen on a toggle switch either. I have seen it on a few drum switches though.


Toggle switches of this type do exist ... or at least _one_ does:
http://www.eaton.com/Eaton/Products...Controls/Toggles/HeavyDutyHesitationSwitches/
https://www.amazon.com/Eaton-7992K10-Hesitation-Toggle-Contacts/dp/B005T6B3JM
I'll agree with you, though, that they're pretty scarce.  I needed one several years ago, and it took me a while to even come up with the correct terminology.  I bought the "bat handle" style (shown on the left on the Eaton page).  The current Amazon price is $31.49, but I'm pretty sure I paid a lot more back then.

Other than this minor detail, I agree with everything else posted here.  I've since installed a Dayton drum switch on another tool, and just love swinging that big red knob.  It's not something you're going to accidentally bump and start the machine.

Albert - here's a link to Grainger's drum switches:
https://www.grainger.com/category/drum-switches/motor-controls/electrical/ecatalog/N-qkp
I'm pretty sure I got the 2X441.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 27, 2016)

When you pull up the Amazon page for the 2PDT switch, there is a 4PDT switch listed at the bottom. Wow!  You know, I think I have one of these in my hoarding collection somewhere.

My KO Lee T & C grinder uses a 3PDT switch on it.  The motor is only 1/2 HP!


----------



## pstemari (Oct 11, 2016)

Digikey has toggle switch going up to 8PDT: http://www.digikey.com/product-search/en/switches/toggle-switches/1114212

Ridiculously expensive, but they exist.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 11, 2016)

Yeah, $540 something dollars is a lot for something that looks like a bunch of miniature limit switches ganged together and made into a switch. I can get a 8 stage contactor and one toggle switch or push buttons and do the  same thing for a third of the price.  Might take up some room in the enclosure.  Ken


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 11, 2016)

A drum switch just looks cooler than a toggle switch. 

 And I have a craftsman/atlas lathe and I do most boring in reverse. Just make sure the chuck is tight and as always  be careful.


----------



## Smithdoor (Oct 11, 2016)

The Drum switch will live for ever
but it cost more

Dave


----------



## pstemari (Oct 12, 2016)

4gsr said:


> Yeah, $540 something dollars is a lot for something that looks like a bunch of miniature limit switches ganged together and made into a switch.



Honeywell certainly isn't shy about charging absurd prices for their switches.


----------



## larry4406 (Dec 27, 2016)

New guy here with similar questions.

I bought a 101.27440 Craftsman 12x36 lathe and it came with a drum switch.  The "on/off" original switch had been bypassed.  The wiring is/was very sketchy and I will be redoing it.  120VAC reversible motor.

Where are folks mounting the drum switch?  I want to mount it *ON* the lathe somewhere, *NOT* on the bench as I have not determined where I will ultimately place the lathe.  The prior owner had the drum switch mounted on his bench, so it had to be disconnected to move the lathe.  Currently I am missing some of the guards (I've ordered them) so I am not able to yet figure out a good location.

I am planning on installing a metal junction box on the motor proper.  Grounded power cord will go into the junction box, the "on/off" switch will become a switch leg, thinking of having a switched outlet on the junction box (for lamp), then to the drum switch and motor.  

I could put a nipple on the junction box and mount the drum switch on it.  Any concerns having the drum switch on the back side of the lathe by the motor?  I can't imagine that I will be using the reverse feature so much that it needs to be front and center.

Pictures of mounting of a drum switch on an Atlas/Craftsman would be appreciated.


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 27, 2016)

Just two comments......have it within easy reach of the operator. And where you don't have to reach over the machine to use it.


----------



## Reeltor (Dec 27, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> Just two comments......have it within easy reach of the operator. And where you don't have to reach over the machine to use it.



Please take Tony's advice
There are several videos around showing how someone was injured reaching up and over the lathe to reach the switch.

I am going to mount a drum switch on the rear of my lathe just to switch to reverse, the front mounted, magnetic power switch will still power the machine and I have a clutch so the spindle doesn't turn when the motor is powered up.


----------



## larry4406 (Jan 25, 2017)

I made a mount for the drum switch to place it adjacent the QCGB.  Still need to bump out the shrinkage from welding, paint it, and wire the lathe.  I will be using the original on/off switch as a switch leg for master on/off.  It will also switch an outlet that I will add to the motor for plugging in a lamp.

The mount I made does not alter any of the covers and swings nicely when the cover is swung open


----------

